# Thank you RTA



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

Drove to Gitex on last day in car and was shocked to see long queue of cars being refused entry to shoppers due to car park being flooded. Would have taken atleast 3 hours had I waited in queue to enter, so sneaked out to nearest Rashidya Metro station, parked car and in less than 4 minutes was on a shuttle bus and 12 min later was dropped at entrance. On way back took metro again and Rashidya to Oud mehta with changing trains and paying just 4.10 dhs was home in 25min. 

Great job done RTA and a big Thanks to HH Sheikh Mohammed for this wonderful gift to all Dubai residents. Never again will I bother using car to visit any malls or exhibitions. Seeing the shuttle crowd estimate at least 30 cars are off road using one bus as found 6 of 10 cars driving in shoppers with just 1 or 2 persons, what a waste of petrol and such serious air polution. We all need to think about it. Lets make Dubai traffic less congested and give our kids some better air to breathe.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

This message was endorsed by the Roads & Transport Authority. Safe and smooth travel for all.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder if HH reads this forum? he he he


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You forgot "vision". You can't compliment an Emirati without using the word "vision". They're all visionaries you see.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is the rise of a nation


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not only does he have vision but also excellent execution.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Not only does he have vision but also excellent execution.


Execution is the hard part.

Definitely right about the metro and RTA services in general, except for the odd Taxi Driver, they are undoubtedly the best in customer service in Dubai.


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

Tried to get a blue nol card for my kid who is 12 so she can ride in metro to her friends as it's pretty safe but was sad to be returned as in addition to student ID card was asked also to bring her Emirates ID which until now is not compulsory for kids below 15. Come to think of the half a day I spent getting my id card renewed even after reaching on time for a given appointment, dropped the idea to get a blue nol card and prefer she using the silver one. Please RTA don't make it so hard for students to get a NOL card or else make it more easy to get an EID in schools so more students start using metro and buses


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

God Bless Dubai and The UAE. falcon, vision, palm tree.


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

*To Fall is Easy*



marc said:


> God Bless Dubai and The UAE. falcon, vision, palm tree.


To Fall is easy but to rise after you fall is a quality gifted by God which only a few have. 

Dubai has seen it's highs and lows but the way it is being turned back is really amazing, not something that can be seen so well done from the Americas to Asia so lets stop cribbing and join hands to make UAE even better, it has given all of us so much, if we cannot do anything better, lets just try not to say anything against it. That's the least we can do can't we?


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Completely agreed!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I love your sincerity guys but you just have to let us jaded westerners have our fun with this stuff. 

In our societies we take EVERYTHING with a grain of salt, in fact there is a popular joke where I come from...

"Q: How do you know when a politician is lying? A: His lips are moving!"

I reckon the Metro is a wonderful achievement, certainly without peer in any country I have visited, all I can think of that would possibly make it better is to cut the ends off the trains so the headwind can clear the stink of B.O. out *gag*


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

sanjaysm said:


> lets stop cribbing and join hands to make UAE even better, it has given all of us so much, if we cannot do anything better, lets just try not to say anything against it. That's the least we can do can't we?


What do you mean by "say anything against it"?
Are you one of those who confuse criticism with being "against" and want everyone to be sycophants pretending all is well and refusing to believe anyting can be wrong?



Personally i hate moaners who moan about everything, but the other extreme is those who pretend all is well and act sycophantic...


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

**humour**



Tropicana said:


> Personally i hate moaners who moan about everything,


Leave the Poms alone! whinging is in their DNA ha ha f'n ha:spit:


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

*Just appreciate what you have*



Tropicana said:


> What do you mean by "say anything against it"?
> Are you one of those who confuse criticism with being "against" and want everyone to be sycophants pretending all is well and refusing to believe anyting can be wrong?
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, hate moaners and as well hate who say all is well. Here it is just appreciating the life style we get in Host country. Compare it with what you and I get from the places we come from with corrupt politicians. This is complete contrast with the system working hard to offer what is good for it's citizens and guests. Is this wrong to appreciate? Is this really being sycophantic?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

wazza2222 said:


> I love your sincerity guys but you just have to let us jaded westerners have our fun with this stuff.



In most cases its not sincerity rather its brown nosing. You will find it in many organizations as well

I love the UAE , but some of the extremely mushy things people say , particularly online, arent a sign of sincerity. I never get 3rd world people who put down their own countries in front of others to show their love for Dubai.

My favorite(a comment in GN): "Dubai is such a wonderful place, people here stop at red lights". Now if you think a place is heaven because people stop at red lights then i think you are setting your bar very low.

Funnily you will see many decision makers are more interested in hearing constructive criticism as well, rather than "Dubai is the best, second to none".


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

sanjaysm said:


> Me too, hate moaners and as well hate who say all is well. Here it is just appreciating the life style we get in Host country. Compare it with what you and I get from the places we come from with corrupt politicians. This is complete contrast with the system working hard to offer what is good for it's citizens and guests. Is this wrong to appreciate? Is this really being sycophantic?


Not at all 

But if you have lived in other developed places you will know there are places as good as Dubai and even better.
Those who actually had to work hard as a middle class person in the SUbcontinent will find many places good, including Singapore, Malaysia, USA, Canada, Australia etc.

I personally like the UAE because of the relatively low crime, the cleanliness (parts of Dubai feel cleaner than squeaky clean Singapore), wide choice of foods and retail outlets, etc.


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

*Elaborating*



Tropicana said:


> Not at all
> 
> But if you have lived in other developed places you will know there are places as good as Dubai and even better.
> Those who actually had to work hard as a middle class person in the SUbcontinent will find many places good, including Singapore, Malaysia, USA, Canada, Australia etc.
> ...


You are simply elaborating what I said earlier, Dubai has given us so much as you rightly said so if some do not like appreciating what they are enjoying, the least we can do is stop whinning. If this was not good, no one would hang around, would they?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I particularly enjoy the justice system here and how no one in the UAE has AIDS or other STDs or how they can walk out on the roads at 2:30am with a bagful of cash and not worry about being mugged! Let's all hold hands now and sing Kumbaya! :cheer2::humble::grouphug:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Hakuna Matata would be more appropriate with all the no probleeeemmmm responses I hear.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How about this one....wait till 3:10...that's when it starts to make sense


----------

